# IT Professional - Cybersecurity - Attending a German interview from India



## pradmitian (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I am an Indian IT Professional with over 7 years of experience in the industry and possess some niche skills in the cyber-security domain. I have cleared the first round of technical phone interview and waiting for the next telephonic discussion with the Head of Group - Security in a major German Financial firm. 
I followed multiple posts in the forum for German telephone interview etiquette and advice on cultural differences. Though I am confident now after the initial discussion where the interviewer gave positive vibes regarding the next steps and assured that he will provide a positive feedback (straight forward result) to his Boss, I am quite nervous since the next round will be with the Boss (Head of Security Group in the company). 

Really appreciate any advice in this regard.

Thanks & Regards.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Only one piece of advice: don't mention the war!


----------



## pradmitian (Jul 28, 2017)

That was hilarious. 

And thanks for the advice buddy.


----------

